# pike water level



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

has anyone ever done good at pike island when the water level is around 18 to 19 feet? i just didnt know if the fish will be in there or not. any info will be greatly appreciated. just trien to see if it would be worth a trip. all the times i fished this year the water was no higher than 15 feet.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

luv fishing said:


> has anyone ever done good at pike island when the water level is around 18 to 19 feet? i just didnt know if the fish will be in there or not. any info will be greatly appreciated. just trien to see if it would be worth a trip. all the times i fished this year the water was no higher than 15 feet.


I'm waiting for the answer to this one too,, hoping someone fished the NC Ohio bank with success! 

I went to New Brighton (Beaver River Pa) yesterday, 
Muddy, Muddy, Muddy. About 4" visibility.
5 or 6 guys (locals) showed up and left.

I hit a feeder creek mouth on the way home. Had 3 on, landed one 16" eye in about an hour 1/2.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

I've done well at Pike anywhere from 13 feet up to 21 feet. Good fishing depends more on the right current (gate operation) than amount of water...


----------

